# sólo quiero ser feliz



## cjromo

*sólo quiero ser feliz
*hola!! me gustaria saber como decirlo en frances
de antemano, muchas gracias


----------



## mickaël

Hola,

Se dice : _"Je veux seulement être heureux."
_Saludos


----------



## Keta

Nueva pregunta​ 

Buenas!
Cómo diríais:

"No te guardo rencor, sólo estoy un poco cabreada en este momento"

"Je ne te garde pas de rancune, je suis juste un peu fâchée/ennuyée/contrariée en ce moment"

¿Cual es la mejor en este contexto? Si puede ser un poquito coloquial, mejor.

Besos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

_Fâché(e)_, _irrité(e)_ están bien, pero como se trata de un registro coloquial quizá _être en rogne_ convenga mejor.
- je suis en rogne avec toi

Espera la intervención de gente más joven, puede que haya más maneras de decirlo.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## IsaSol

Yo dirìa:
*Je ne t'en veux pas, mais je suis un peu fâchée là!*
Là (= là, maintenant tout de suite, je trouve que ça correspond mieux à en este momento). C'est actuel c'est du language parlé.


----------



## Keta

Muchas gracias a todos!

Este foro es una pequeña maravilla...


----------



## Domtom

Nueva pregunta​ 

-
La única cosa que pedimos, es que se nos deje en paz.

La seule chose que nous demandons, c’est que vous nous laissez tranquilles.

¿ " 'ta " bien ?

El contexto es el de siempre (¡qué "pesao"  !)

NOTA: nous, a nosotros (de ambos sexos)


Merci bien


----------



## josepbadalona

que vous nous laissiez => "i" del subjuntivo
más coloquial = que vous nous fichiez la paix = depende del registro ...

nous ne demandons qu'une chose, c'est que vous ..


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:

"Nous demandons uniquement à ce qu´on nous laisse tranquille"

"fichiez la paix" es un poco fuerte para el ayuntamiento (sí, siguo la redacción de tu carta)


----------



## Marcelot

Otra idea:

Tout ce que nous demandons, c'est qu'on nous laisse vivre en paix.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
La propuesta de Marcelot me parece perfecta. 
"laisse vivre en paix" es más contundente que "laisse tranquille"


----------



## Domtom

-
Muchas gracias por vuestro interés y ayuda, Iglesia, Jbadalona, Marcelot.


----------



## lin0a

Bonjour,

Je vous écris car j'hésite pour la traduction de "descargar sacos". Pourrait-il s'agir d'une expression idiomatique ? Voici le contexte :

"Que si seguro médico para todo el mundo, con tanto enfermo crónico; que si educación gratuita y obligatoria hasta los 16 años, cuando es evidente que hay torpes que sólo sirven para *descargar sacos.*" 

Que j'ai traduit par : "Un coup c’est le médecin assuré pour tout le monde, même en cas d’innombrables maladies chroniques ; un coup c’est l’éducation gratuite et obligatoire jusqu’à seize ans, quand il est évident qu’il y a des idiots qui ne s’en servent que pour vider leur sac."

Seul hic, je ne vois pas vraiment en quoi l'école aide à "vider son sac"...


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

Il faut comprendre la phrase au premier degré: ce sont des ouvriers (comme ceux qui travaillent dans des usines par exemple) qui déchargent des camions; on pourrait les assimiler à des débardeurs.

À plus,


swift


----------



## Paquita

Attention, l'expression est "sirven para" = ne sont bons qu'à 
Il y a des maladroits/mal dégrossis (pas forcément idiots !) qui ..
Comme te le dit Swift, c'est à prendre littéralement = tout le monde ne peut pas devenir polytechnicien ! En d'autres termes, il est vain de vouloir transformer un cheval de trait en étalon de course !


----------



## lin0a

Merci beaucoup swift ! Le sens de la phrase est tout de suite beaucoup plus clair...


----------



## swift

Paquit& said:


> En d'autres termes, il est vain de vouloir transformer un cheval de trait en étalon de course !



C'est méchant! Como dicen por acá, "el que nació para maceta, del corredor no pasa".


----------



## jprr

Dans ma jeunesse on disait "... bons qu'à garder les cochons/les vaches"...
Depuis on est passé à l'élevage hors-sol et à la manutention mécanisée.
Les seules choses imperméables au progrès technique et à l'éducation sont l'idéologie et la connaissance des professions.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

lin0a said:


> "Que si seguro médico para todo el mundo, con tanto enfermo crónico; que si educación gratuita y obligatoria hasta los 16 años, cuando es evidente que hay torpes que sólo sirven para descargar sacos."



Para mi gusto, la frase de marras es perversa y no creo que se trate de suavizar la mala intención (por no decir otra cosa) del autor, con términos políticamente correctos.

Por eso, creo que los *torpes *a los que hace referencia no son ni más ni menos que *balourds*.

En cuanto a *descargar sacos*, no dice otra cosa que no sea descargar sacos, es decir, según el ilustre autor de la frase, la actividad profesional más baja a la que puede aspirar un hombre: *décharger des sacs. 


*


----------



## eklir

Nueva pregunta​ 

Hola:

no sé muy bien cómo traducir esta paráfrasis del español al francés en un relato: él hacía preguntas pero las respuestas sólo las podían tener las personas que se ya se habían marchado.
Il posait des questions *mais les réponses seulement les pouvaient avoir les* personnes... 
¿Cómo pueden trasladarse esas construcciones? Gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Yo diría:"... mais seules pouvaient répondre les persones (qui étaient) déjà parties..."


----------



## Mariaencarna

Buenas. Posibles soluciones:
Mais seulement les personnes qui étaient déjà parties pouvaient y répondre
Mais seulement les personnes qui étaient déjà parties avaient les reponses


----------



## cerdanniell

Nueva pregunta​ 

Buenas tardes! gracias de antemano por si alguien me puede decir si esta traducción es correcta:

Sólo resta una familia por enviar el contrato


Je crois que il ne manque plus qu'une famille pour envoyer le contrat.


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes, Cerdanniell.

Te damos la bienvenida al foro. 

Creo que dado el caso yo diría: _[Je crois qu'] il n'y a qu'une famille qui n'a pas encore envoyé le contrat.
_
Si usas la preposición "pour", estarías dando a entender que hace falta una familia para poder enviar el contrato. Y creo que esa no es la idea que buscas transmitir.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## cerdanniell

Merci beaucoup!. Todavía no domino el "pour" :-(


----------



## swift

No te preocupes, Cerdanniell. A los franceses les pasa lo mismo con "por" y "para". Se les hace un lío para distinguirlos  :Gracias *para el libro que me prestaste. ​¿Gracias para el libro?  ¡Pero si fui yo quien te lo prestó! 

En este foro podrás adelantar en tu aprendizaje. 

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonsoir,
Aussi: "il ne reste plus qu'une famille _à ne pas avoir envoyé le contrat_".


----------



## cerdanniell

Bonsoir!
Merci


----------



## chlapec

Tina Iglesias said:


> Bonsoir,
> Aussi: "il ne reste plus qu'une famille _à ne pas avoir envoyé le contrat_".


 
Je ne crois pas, Tina. Dans ce cas, toutes les familles "n'ont pas envoyé le contrat" et il ne reste qu'une à "ne pas l'envoyer" (un peu chaotique, tu trouves pas?)


----------



## cerdanniell

chlapec said:


> Je ne crois pas, Tina. Dans ce cas, toutes les familles "n'ont pas envoyé le contrat" et il ne reste qu'une à "ne pas l'envoyer" (un peu chaotique, tu trouves pas?)



Je crois que c'est comme a dit "swift":

sólo una familia falta. esa familia no ha enviado el contrato aún. 

También podría decirle menos complicado: cette famille n'a envoyé pas le contrat


----------



## chlapec

cerdanniell said:


> cette famille *n'a toujours pas envoyé* le contrat


----------



## cerdanniell

vale, y quise decir como dijo chlapec. Lo siento. Entre el francés y el manejo en el foro, no lo llevo nada bien.


----------



## swift

Pues yo me casé con mi propuesta: _il n'y a qu'une famille qui n'a pas encore envoyé le contrat_. 

¿Qué propones tú, chlapec?


----------



## Paquita

Simplificando:

Seule une famille n'a pas envoyé le contrat.
o 
Une seule famille n'a pas envoyé le contrat.

No estoy conforme con "cette famille" ya que no parecen nombrarla.


----------



## swift

Paquit& said:


> Seule une famille n'a pas envoyé le contrat.
> o
> Une seule famille n'a pas envoyé le contrat.


Luz al final del tunel. Ah no, no era Luz, era Paquita. 

Tus propuestas son maravillosamente concisas y eficaces.


----------



## cerdanniell

merci à tous!
Y perdonen mi escaso francés de nuevo, prometo mejorar!.  (eso prometí en mi trabajo también  )


----------



## chlapec

Paquit& said:


> Simplificando:
> 
> Seule une famille n'a pas envoyé le contrat.
> o
> Une seule famille n'a pas envoyé le contrat.


 
Mais ils ont *encore* le temps de l'envoyer. J'ajouterais cet *encore*.


----------



## Paquita

chlapec said:


> J'ajouterais cet *encore*.



Por supuesto...


----------



## willg

Nueva pregunta​ 

Bonjour a tous!!!!!

Je voudrais savoir s'il y a une difference dans ces deux paroles.

_Yo solo queria bailar_

Je voulais juste dancer
Je voulais seulment dancer

_Me alivié cuando vi que era solo un gato_

Je me suis apaisé lorsque j'ai vu que c'etait juste un chat.
Je me suis apaisé lorsque j'ai vu que c'etait seulment un chat.


----------



## chlapec

La diferencia es, en algunos casos, _aproximadamente_, la que existiría entre "sólo" y "precisamente". En otras ocasiones son sinónimos puros (como ocurre, _a mi entender_, en el primer ejemplo que propones: je voulais *juste/seulement* dancer). 

_Me alivié cuando vi que era solo un gato_. Yo diría: "je me suis calmé quand j'ai vu *que ce n'était qu'un chat*".


----------



## willg

Mais "solo" serait "seulement" et "precisamente" serait "juste"?


----------



## suroeste

¡Ojo!

DAN*S*ER y no dancer


----------

